# Where is Kev, or have I missed something



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Usually he has something to say about one or two subjects each day, but he´s gone missing, I hope he´s not sick/ill.
Where are you Kev?

Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

He is probably improving the van, you know he likes thing to be correct.Or he is away for a few days and has no wi-fi.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well he should have let us know as should everyone, if your not gonna be posting for a while, I worry about people above a certain age, who knows what might happen and who would let us know? Who's gonna let you know when I pop me clogs for instance? 

Winnie,
I mean Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sure Hans will be judicious about letting us know, Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> I'm sure Hans will be judicious about letting us know, Jan.


 Don´t be daft, he has no idea how to use the computer, he just about manages the house phone, useless with a mobile.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

He's not logged in here for 36 hours now. Maybe he got fed up with all the petty arguments.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

siggie said:


> He's not logged in here for 36 hours now. Maybe he got fed up with all the petty arguments.


I did wonder Siggie, hence the word SICK was included >

Jan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Well he should have let us know as should everyone, if your not gonna be posting for a while, I worry about people above a certain age, who knows what might happen and who would let us know? Who's gonna let you know when I pop me clogs for instance?
> 
> Winnie,
> I mean Jan


I went away, but I've come back now and am reporting in.

Had short trip to France, beautiful weather. Spent 2 nights in Montreuil in a hotel (!!!) with non-motorhoming friends to celebrate a 70th. When they returned to Kent we headed for Brittany to meet with friends who are fairly new to motorhoming but have just started their year long post-retirement continental trip. Spent 2 days near Concarneau and then four days near Camaret with them. Had a lovely time. Home safely, nothing went wrong, unlike our 3 disaster April/May trip.

Chris


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good job you reported in `coz you were the next on my list :grin2: Right common you other absentees lets be having your report on why you´ve bin missin.
Jan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

If you're gonna call people 'common' I think this thread should be moved to the bar. :surprise::wink2::smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do we all have to clock in and out now.>> not done that since the early sixties.:grin2::grin2: I tell a lie, it was late 50's.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> If you're gonna call people 'common' I think this thread should be moved to the bar. :surprise::wink2::smile2:


Chris

My immediate thought too. Could have been worse - she could have spelt it 'cummon':wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Well, it has got me thinking, not that I do it very often.

He has either,

1, Returned the bed, I believe it had a squeak and kept him awake all night.

2, Gone off to buy a new computer and mobile phone, Apple I believe, his Samsung burnt a hole in his pocket.

3, Gone and ordered a brand new Hymer A Class chassis and body, to enable him to customise it. 

We will have to await his return for confirmation.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Chris
> 
> My immediate thought too. Could have been worse - she could have spelt it 'cummon':wink2:
> 
> Geoff


Thas my truble see, I never no if its there, they´re or their. Is it spelt ---tion or ---sion
Praps Alan will common along in a minit and put me rite.

Jan :laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kauphy time Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Kauphy time Jan.


Spell that again Drew I didn´t understand the first time.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Coffee time Jan. 

No offence meant, sorry.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Don´t be daft, he has no idea how to use the computer, he just about manages the house phone, useless with a mobile.


You missed my mischeivous wordplay with 'Hans' and 'Judicious' (Fairy Liquid advert). I'm wasted on you, Jan, so I think I'll just get out the gin and get wasted.>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Coffee time Jan.
> 
> No offence meant, sorry.


Offence, I´m not offended Drew, but I would have spelt that cawfee :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> You missed my mischeivous wordplay with 'Hans' and 'Judicious' (Fairy Liquid advert). I'm wasted on you, Jan, so I think I'll just get out the gin and get wasted.>


 Fairy Liquid add, now how should I know anything about fairies when I´m in Krautland. 
Yes pardner these sort of jokes are wasted on me, sorry :frown2:
pardner.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Thas my truble see, I never no if its there, they´re or their. Is it spelt ---tion or ---sion
> Praps Alan will common along in a minit and put me rite.
> 
> Jan :laugh:


I was expecting a more robust or rumbustious or ruder reponse, or retort, or a combination thereof, to my post; but maybe a lady like you is not 'au fait' with American slang.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I was expecting a more robust or rumbustious or ruder reponse, or retort, or a combination thereof, to my post; but maybe a lady like you is not 'au fait' with American slang.:grin2:


Geoffrey, as if I would slag you off on this forum, just wait till I catch you on the other one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OTHER ONE, is there another forum then.


cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> OTHER ONE, is there another forum then.
> 
> cabby


*No.*
Can´t just say that IT says, too short.
You probably have a sneek peek now and then cabby, but your too shy and well brought up to contribute. :grin2:
Jan :kiss:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I see MrPlodd is also back, now where has he been and he didn´t report going or returning, tut, tut, you people.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I see MrPlodd is also back, now where has he been and he didn´t report going or returning, tut, tut, you people.


Plain clothes or more likely undercover.......

Be afraid, be very afraid......>

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We don't do organised over here Jan, unless it is Butlins or similar. then it is allowed, even called for.>>

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Erm, what has being concerned or interested got to do with organized??


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

JanHank said:


> ?.....Right common you other absentees lets be having your report on why you´ve bin missin.
> Jan


I've been to work on a late shift Jan; and I'm back there later today & tomorrow too :wink2:

I'm hoping that I'm not old enough to be one of your "people of a certain age" yet, so I shouldn't have popped up on your reprimand radar ?>

Ken.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:smile2: I see he's back from wherever he went. 

Hi Kev, hope all is ok.

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> You missed my mischeivous wordplay with 'Hans' and 'Judicious' (Fairy Liquid advert). I'm wasted on you, Jan, so I think I'll just get out the gin and get wasted.>


Long time since you had a waist Geoffers, nor me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> :smile2: I see he's back from wherever he went.
> 
> Hi Kev, hope all is ok.
> 
> Jan


We went up to Scotland for a few days, no pics to speak of, just a break from life for a while, back til next time.

Nice to be missed though


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Where ya bin, Kev, lad? Jan's been pinin' for ya. The rest of us didn't miss you at all.>

Come on, cough up, how many vans have you got on your driveway now? And how many more lined up? I think you're a dealer in disguise. Ooh, I hear a song in my head. Tralala.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1st night Sanquhar, then Greenock, up to a RSPB place we found, no details I'm afraid, then a Forest car park, 1 night on Skye, needed motion lotion and a co-op so stayed in Broadford., then over to wester ross, stayed near Lochcarron, up to Inverewe gardens, stayed locally, dunno where we went after that, but we stayed near Fort William and moffat one the way back down, I always mean to write a list of where we went and when

Down to 2 now Tuggs   

Aha we have drag n drop back (well I do) 

Coupla pics.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great pics Kev! Everyone was worried about you, dont go running off again without telling an adult where your going!

I especially like your new Sponge Bob Square pants van though, your clearly moving up in the world. Pity someone had to park a Konleaky in the way on a couple of them though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet you didn´t Gnow you had a Gnome parked near you at Glencoe :grin2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

There is such a thing as a mobile phone you know. You could have picked it up and let us know where you were and that you would be late back. Your mother (well Jan anyway) was worried about you :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I bet you didn´t Gnow you had a Gnome parked near you at Glencoe :grin2:


There was one very suspicious looking one up there, that must have been him, had a big Sunderland flag on the back, with a blood ugly dog, oh no that was the driver


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> There is such a thing as a mobile phone you know. You could have picked it up and let us know where you were and that you would be late back. Your mother (well Jan anyway) was worried about you :grin2:


I had 4g all the way up the M6, M74 sweet FA all the way up and back to the M6, so much for Vodaphones coverage.

All my family now gone :crying: I'm an orphan.


----------

